# Frame size



## Roy33 (29 Mar 2011)

I have been riding mountain bike for a few years now,but now looking into getting a road bike to get to work on and for training on, been to local shop and had a test ride on a Dawes giro 300 with a frame size of 53cm bike felt really good and nice to ride but my question is as am 6ft and inside leg of 32 inch I felt the bike looked to small for dose this matter or should I look at trying the next size up which is a 58cm frame any help would be good


----------



## Banjo (29 Mar 2011)

Helo Roy welcome to cycle chat. As you have realized getting the right size road bike is vital . At 6 ft your inside leg will possibly be more than 32. For bike sizing purposes you measure from tight up in your crutch to the floor. Some people use a thin book slid up between the legs by someone you trust  then transfer a pencil mark onto the wall to measure down to the floor.

Once sure of your measurements this guide is usefull. My link

Different makes of road bikes are measured differently, compact road frames have the top tube lower at the back than the front so take advice from the shop as well but beware not all bike shop staff are as good as they should be in this regard.

For what its worth I am 5 ft 9tall 33 inch leg and fit nicely on a 56 cm Scott road bike. Lance Armstrong at 5ft 10 raced on a 58 cm Trek ROad bike.


----------



## Roy33 (30 Mar 2011)

Thanks for that just want to make sure I get it right first time and not getting sold the wrong size, how road bikes have changed since I lasted raced one over 20 years ago but now looking forward to trying it again.


----------



## Durian (30 Mar 2011)

Hi Roy. I recently bought a Trek road bike and with the same measurements as you went for the 56cm frame. Looking at several websites I could have been anything from a 54cm frame up to a 58cm, once I sat on the 56cm bike I knew that was the one for me. I guess each manufacturer is different and you can only find out what's best for you by trying the different sizes and making your decision from there.


----------



## Roy33 (30 Mar 2011)

The 53cm frame felt ok when riding it just felt for my size the bike looked very small, the 58cm felt as good when riding it


----------



## twozeronine (30 Mar 2011)

Personally I'd say that 53cm is a bit small for you. I'm 5'11" with a 34" inseam and all the road bikes I've had have been around the 56/57cm mark.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (30 Mar 2011)

I am 6'1" not entirely sure what my inseam measurement is, but I recently bought a Specialized Secteur 58cm. When I test rode the bike it seemed superb to me, but that was only around a 3 mile ride. When I rode it back from the shop to my home around 15 miles away I felt stretched when riding it on the hoods and was thinking about a shorter stem. Then after several rides I feel as though the bikes fits me perfectly. Probably not a lot of help, just if it is your first road bike as mine was it can sometimes take a good few rides to get used to it.


----------



## Roy33 (30 Mar 2011)

Thanks for that I didn't Like how much seat post had to be out on the 53cm frame


----------



## jay clock (30 Mar 2011)

I am 5'10 and 32" leg and my guess is you would be somewhere between the 53 and 58. Very odd sizing they offer. I would look at other makes which offer a mid range size.


----------



## ChristinaJL (30 Mar 2011)

I'm 5' 6" with 31" inseam and I ride a 52cm. My husband is 5' 9" with 33" leg and he rides a 54cm giant defy.


----------



## ACS (30 Mar 2011)

5'11", 33" inside seam I have a 56cm tricross which feels a little compact, used a longer stem and had to ditch my preferred B17 for a Rolls saddle because I could not get my 1898 shaped backside, back far enough to get really comfortable. Use it for commuting and its just about right but its taken a great deal for fettling and some pain (knees) to get it spot on. 

Whereas my other Tricross (its a long story) is a 58cm frame and its been comfortable from day one, I can use a B17 without pushing it as far back as possible, feel comfortable on the drops, hoods and tops and its not at all flighty on the road.


----------



## ramses (30 Mar 2011)

Hmm... I would have said 56 for you, have you been down to your LBS, they should be able to measure you up.

However if your LBS go to the trouble of measuring you up it is normally considered good form to then purchase a bike from them.

I'm about 6ft 1" / 2" and was measured for my road bike recently. The guy in the shop said he would have liked to me to be on a 58 frame for my upper half, but my lower half dictated a 56. Apparently I am slightly longer bodied! Doesn't notice in the mirror!

However the point is that you can't just go by your inside leg as such. We are all different shapes and sizes, it is therefore better to be fitted up properly.

My LBS set me up and I have to say it is perfect, such a comfortable ride, and very efficient.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Mar 2011)

Excellent advice from ramses. You have to sit on the bike and ride it for a few minutes. A good LBS will let you do this and make minor tweaks to the fit. Some of the big High Street chains will do this as well. Good luck.


----------



## Roy33 (30 Mar 2011)

Just like to say a big thank you to everyone for all there help I will be of back to my lbs this weekend and hopefully get a bike sorted out


----------



## Timmo (31 Mar 2011)

Probably a bit late now but a good site anyway: http://www.ebicycles.com/bicycle-tools/frame-sizer


----------



## Roy33 (5 Apr 2011)

Well that's the bike sorted big thank you to every one for there help


----------



## raindog (5 Apr 2011)

What size did you get in the end?


----------



## ramses (5 Apr 2011)

Roy33 said:


> Well that's the bike sorted big thank you to every one for there help



Do tell what did you get, got a picture?


----------



## rjwilki3 (5 Apr 2011)

I'm 5 foot 11 and am riding a giro 300 on a 53 cm frame and find it really comfy and have been eating up the miles since picking it up on friday, its all about your own body geomotry as well as height, I think I must be a bit of an odd shape as I was recommended a slightly larger frame by a friend and anything bigger than a 53 just seemed a little too big.


----------



## Roy33 (5 Apr 2011)

I went out on the 53 and 58 again gave them both a good ride out and I ended up buying the 58 it felt alot better than the 53. Now I just need some help with a training plan :-)


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2011)

Roy33 said:


> I went out on the 53 and 58 again gave them both a good ride out and I ended up buying the 58 it felt alot better than the 53. Now I just need some help with a training plan :-)



Great stuff. Enjoy your new baby.


----------

